# DIY Speaker Kits..



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey all,

I am in the market for some new Speakers to replace my Well lets say not so good speakers..Sony Speakers set 5.0..
I had went to the HiFi House and saw a decent pair there but the probelm they where $3800 Well for me just a WEE Bit out of my Budget..

So I decided to try and see If ?I can get a DIY Kit that will Rival Several thousand Dollar speakers..

Now I have a Marantz 4001 Reciever and a HSU VTF-1 Sub (Currently Dead but will be getting a replacement Amp soon)..

I saw this set of DIY Speakers on Parts Express and was wondering if anyone has them or heard them or any reviews for them anywhere?

I would like to get a DIY that has Floorstanding Speakers Not BookShelfs..I need a 3.0 L/C/R Speaker set..

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-702


----------



## SirKevi (Jan 31, 2009)

With out knowing more about room size listening habits etc. its hard to give a lot of help. But if you need kits rivaling several thousand dollar speakers you may want to check madisound for zaph audio kits they are reasonably priced an rival speakers costing thousands such as these http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...o-sb12.3-sb-acoustics-12-dual-midrange-3-way/ or if you want to make your own cabinets something like this http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/2.5-way-speaker-kits/zaph|audio-za5.5-tall-tower-2.5-way-pair/
Check out Zaphs web site regarding his kits using his drivers http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZA5/
Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Oops Sorry bout that.. I listen to music mostly SACD/DVD-A MC Music.. my room is 11'x19'x7'. I do some HT mix is about 60% Music 40%HT..

Well I am looking more for an All in one kit where all the parts and cabinets are there I just need to assemble it..Not looking to build my own cabinets.. But If that would be my only option I am game I guess..


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

There are tons of raving reviews on the TriTrix out there. Supposedly they are an incredible bang for the buck. Even though I haven't heard them I would definitely recommend them, and for the price including cabinets, there's no better way to get your foot in the DIY door.


----------



## SirKevi (Jan 31, 2009)

Is there a reason they have to be towers if so the tritrix may be your best bet but depending on what you expect they are not going to equal speakers costing thousands but definitely good bang for the buck and good way to get your feet wet in diy.


----------



## SirKevi (Jan 31, 2009)

Is there a dollar figure your trying to stay with in. Also remember that with the tritrix you well have to use three towers, do you have enough room under your tv or screen. or are you considering a different center channel design.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The TriTrix can be built in a smaller sealed box for the center channel, it doesn't have to be the TL tower.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I would like to keep it in the $300-600 Range..

I do NOT have enough room under my screen for a 3rd tower..  There is NO Center channel to compliment those Tritrix towers??

Well I thought that Towers where always better?? So Would a Bookshelf be able to compare to a floorstander Spec wise?? I would like to get at least a 6" woofer on the mains..


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Yes, make the tower TL (transmission line) tritrix kits for your L/R. They will have far better bass than bookshelf sized speakers. You CAN make a matching tritrix center channel, in a smaller sealed box. The search feature and Google are your friends.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's a little inspiration if you plan to build the tritrix. These are mine that I finished about 6 months ago.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Jstslamd said:


> Here's a little inspiration if you plan to build the tritrix. These are mine that I finished about 6 months ago.




WOW that looks VERY Professional.. I bet they sound as Good as they look..

Let me ask a few questions.

1. Did the Grill Cover come with the kit or you made them??
2. Was the Black Floor Base part of the kit as well??

VERY Nice job I am almost sold on those..


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Both of those pieces I made. They were very simple to make honestly. It you need some detailed info on making them don't hesitate.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Jstslamd said:


> Both of those pieces I made. They were very simple to make honestly. It you need some detailed info on making them don't hesitate.






The_Nephilim said:


> WOW that looks VERY Professional.. I bet they sound as Good as they look..
> 
> Let me ask a few questions.
> 
> ...



Just a few questions in my above quote..


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

The highs are not harsh they are actually quite
Smooth for being a cheaper tweeter. As far as comparing them to another brand idk off the top of my head what I would compare them to. The tl version and very good low end for only being a 5-1/4" woofer. If I had to stab at the value in sound I would put them in the 5-600 dollar range of speakers. For just over 200 bucks that not a value for a final product. The qualiity of the finish is dependent on much time and effort you put into them. The sky is the limit.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Jstslamd said:


> The highs are not harsh they are actually quite
> Smooth for being a cheaper tweeter. As far as comparing them to another brand idk off the top of my head what I would compare them to. The tl version and very good low end for only being a 5-1/4" woofer. If I had to stab at the value in sound I would put them in the 5-600 dollar range of speakers. For just over 200 bucks that not a value for a final product. The qualiity of the finish is dependent on much time and effort you put into them. The sky is the limit.




Well let me ask you this, If I bought the Cabinets could I pick out my own driver set for the cabinet or would it have to be based on T/S Paramaters of the speakers to the cabinet??

I Do NOT want to build my own but a DIY Kit would be preferable..


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

This kit is made for these drivers and these drivers only. If you wanted to throw a little more money it the project you could buy a Dayton box that is finished then find a kit that is designed using that size enclosure. Then port tune to specs and your golden. Let me add if this is your first DIY project DO NOT be scared to pull the trigger on the tritrix. They will blow you away for the money invested. I think what make people hesitate is usually when you hear bang for buck you think cheap or mid grade. These sounds GREAT. There is nothing mId grade about the sound. The price bracket can easily be another mans high end. The bang for the buck term I think is generalized around how much money the average diyer is used to dishing out for projects. Worst case Scenario (which I highly doubt this will be the case but you can never be 100% on this cause of the nature of opinions) you get a great foot wetting experience and you could easily sell these for the money you have in them and keep the knowledge as a bonus. To add to the listening experience opinion. I have heard many tritrix owner say that they think that there is so much low end in these that they can run them without a sub in a stereo listening situation. If by any chance your in the south jersey area I will leave the invitation open for you to drop by and have a listen. Hope this rant helps you a bit.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Jstslamd said:


> This kit is made for these drivers and these drivers only. If you wanted to throw a little more money it the project you could buy a Dayton box that is finished then find a kit that is designed using that size enclosure. Then port tune to specs and your golden. Let me add if this is your first DIY project DO NOT be scared to pull the trigger on the tritrix. They will blow you away for the money invested. I think what make people hesitate is usually when you hear bang for buck you think cheap or mid grade. These sounds GREAT. There is nothing mId grade about the sound. The price bracket can easily be another mans high end. The bang for the buck term I think is generalized around how much money the average diyer is used to dishing out for projects. Worst case Scenario (which I highly doubt this will be the case but you can never be 100% on this cause of the nature of opinions) you get a great foot wetting experience and you could easily sell these for the money you have in them and keep the knowledge as a bonus. To add to the listening experience opinion. I have heard many tritrix owner say that they think that there is so much low end in these that they can run them without a sub in a stereo listening situation. If by any chance your in the south jersey area I will leave the invitation open for you to drop by and have a listen. Hope this rant helps you a bit.


Hello,

Well WOW what a twist of fate it so happens I live in the South Jersey area too.. I will take this further in a PM OK??


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

have you looked at http://www.diysoundgroup.com/ ?

there is a lot of interesting activity over there, especially around their controlled directivity two-ways with SEOS horns.


----------

